# Barbar



## Nakotix (10. Juli 2008)

Heyho Ich habe wieder mit D2 angefangen und spiele mir grad einen Barbaren hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine frage ist: Worauf muss ich achten wenn ich einen barbaren zocke und habt ihr irgendwelche tipps?
mfg Nakotix


----------



## DontTouch (11. Juli 2008)

Hab zwar selebr keinen Barb aber hab mich wegen nem Kumpel bissle auseinandergesetzt mit Melees im allgemeinen. Vlt reicht dir das ja ^^

Also im allgemeinen ist es so das Stärke bei Nahkampfwaffen den Schaden um ca 1% steigt (bei Hämmern 1,1%) glaub das gillt jetzt für 2h wies mit 1h aussieht weiss ich jetzt nich genau. Wichtig sind halt solche Sachen wie Resistenzen (grade Feuer und Blitz sind fies) "Einfrieren nicht möglich" solltet du dir evtl auch zulegen, da du sonst bei Frostern einfach nicht zum zuschlagen kommst. Des weiteren solltest du natürlich eine Lebensabsaugung im zweistelligen bereich haben (Beispielsweise 15%) und natürlich ein geeignetes Polster. Je nach Spielweise udn vorhandenem Itempool soltlest du evtl auch schaun das du dir Angriffswert zulegst (entweder direkt oder durch geschick [1 Geschick = 5 AW]) weil sonst lacht sich der Gegner tot weil du ihn nicht triffst (ist das Ziel zwar auch mit erreicht, aber könnt im Grp-Spiel etwas peinlich sein)

Nette Sachen sind noch:
-Elementarschäden (dmg bei Physisch Imunen)
-Manaabsaugung (für Manareg)
-Hab ich schon Resierwähnt? XD
-Chance auf tödlichen Schlag/Offene Wunden/Hab ich vergessen
-Monster Heilung verhindern (grad ab Alp nützlich hoch 10)

Interessantes:
-Verteidigung klingt zwar nach verminderten Schaden ist es aber nicht, es beeinflusst die Chance getroffen zu werden (mehr Vert = weniger Treffer)
-Magie-Schadenreduzierung wirkt vor den Resistenzen
-Magi-Absorb wirkt nach den Resistenzen

So, erm mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein hoffe kannst was mit anfangen


----------



## QuickBen (11. Juli 2008)

wenn du mit dem Barbar auch noch gut in Hölle zurecht kommen willst solltest du dich aufjedenfall auf 1 Hauptangriffe konzentrieren und dann dazu die Synergien ausbauen. Battle Order und Warcry sind immer "nice to have". 
Leider ist der Barbar sehr Austrüstungs abhängig um richtig gut zu sein, aber Spaß macht er trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon erwähnt sind Lebensabsaugung, Manaabsaugung, vernichtender Schlag, tötlicher Schlag und Offende Wunden sehr wichtige und hilfreiche Verzauberungen auf Gegeständen. Ausser bei Waffen hier ist der Schaden am wichtigsten (logsicherweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Yoranox (11. Juli 2008)

Falls du HC spielst gehe mit nem Barbaen NIEMALS alleine ins Chaossankturium ab Alptraum=TOD
Das ganze läuft so:
Du kommst rein kriegst von den Teilen Eiserne Jungfrau gebufft---> kriegst ne menge schaden zurück geworfen.
Nun wirbelst du durch ca. 20 mobs mit wirbelwind und machst an jedem 5k---> 5kx20=100k davon kommen dann vll hälfte back also 50k 
Nun kann man während dem wirbeln den wirbel weder abbrechen noch tränke jeglicher art trinken....weiter muss ich nicht ausführen oder???
Dieses schicksal erlitten bei mir 2 Barbs befor ich wusste was der grund war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Yoranox


----------



## masaeN (16. Juli 2008)

naja falls er alleine zockt is der wirbler sicher die schlechteste wahl ... da ein baba der auf raserei geskillt ist um einiges besser ist ... da er meiner meinung nach auch weniger eq abhängig ist ...

btw angriffskraft bekommst am leichtesten mit himlischen ringe 2x + amu 1x ... mehr ar kriegste über items sonst niergens ... das wird natürlich schwer im singleplayer alle zu finden aber falls du doch multi spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder duch das hsrus set ... 

und noch was ... ow ist nicht zwingend notwendig ... und beim wirbeln proct vor allem nur eines critischer treffer oder vernichtender schlag oder was auch immer weiss jetzt auch nicht mehr aber auf jeden fall proct eines nicht ... waffenverzauberungen oder allg. verz die beim tod eines monster ausgelöst werden proccen auch nicht ...


----------



## Nirvana  ! (28. Februar 2009)

baba


----------



## Morathii (12. April 2009)

ww-barb is eh nur für pvp zu gebrauchen.
wenn er cs-runs machen will braucht er n cs-barb^^
und wenn er pve schnetzeln will macht er sich am besten nen hdin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder wenns n barb sein muss halt n frenzy-barb.
ich verweise auf die guides auf indiablo.de,einfach mal googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (4. Februar 2011)

hui mal meinen senf hier rein werfen:




WW barbar ist allein wohl das beste (life leech und mana leech in ausreichender menge braucht man halt - zu eiserne jungfrau: das kann man umgehen indem man einen extra skillpunkt in den schlag - weiß jetzt nimmer wie der hieß (diablo 2 ist schon sehr lange her) - der magischen DMG macht, wenn man genug aushält und resis hat, dann macht man die debuffer down und kann dann, vorsichtig natürlich, weiter wirbeln!)




woher weiß ich des? - hatte so nen barbaren im closed b-net auf lvl 87 (war mein höchster chara, neben meinr 83er sorceress die ich auf feuer/eis mix gespielt habe (feuerball max und frost-orb max und synergien halt was geht und ne gute ausrüstung (hatte da tal-rashas complet z.B. 




mfg LAX

ps: freu mich schon auf des 3er (schon gekauft so zu sagen


----------



## Potpotom (16. Mai 2012)

Uhm... ist das aus Versehen hier gelandet? Dachte kann n bissl was über den Barbaren in DIII lesen.


----------

